# Rocket Home Machines Work Flow and capacity



## Payamtheatre (Jan 31, 2020)

hi and thank you for your time in advance

if you have a rocket machine like R58 or R60v ( or something in this range ) i want to know how much work flow can the machine take during a day , i'm fascinated by the look and brewing capability of rocket machines and am inclined to buy one , i have a choice to use it in one of these 3 places , so i want to know which is more in line with the machine's capacity and work flow , first place is my office which due to nature of the work there ( it is a writing/theater production office ) coffee is a necessity , we haven't had a espresso machine there yet , but i believe that at around 20 to 30 cups of espresso in a day will go on a busy day , but about 10 on a average day .
second place that i can use is for my low volume coffee shop , not so much as an commercial machine but rather than for a machine that is going to be used exclusively for espresso ( only bland espresso and not any espresso based drinks ) my reasoning is that other pressure profiling machines are way more expensive , and we won't have more then 5 or 6 costumer for espresso only ( and that's on a good day ) but i like to give them the best espresso experience that they can have , and as i think you'll agree too , pressure profiling is the way to go on that front .
and finally that i use them as are intended in my home , which is an option , but i got a Breville dual boiler , that my wife is used to using it, and i don't think the reasoning of " i liked the looks better" will go over as well as i like to








any way if there is anything about these machines work flow and capacity that suggest that i can use them for any or all these places , please let me know . also any other thoughts and suggestions that you might have will be appreciated too .
thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can use it in all the places you mentioned.


----------



## Payamtheatre (Jan 31, 2020)

@DavecUK Thanks for your reply

so both r58 and r60v can support a heavy day work flow of 25-30 per day ?! if so that is great news for me ... i was a bit worried because some sites put them as home machines only , or categorized them as less then 20 shots per day machines , which seemed a little odd to me when i looked at their stats and boiler size and material and build quality , so i wanted to get a second opinion


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

25-30 shots per day isn't a "heavy work flow". I alone drink 8-10 shots per day and my machines are on 16 hours per day.

Commercial grade is more a reference to boiler size, pump type and number of groups, than components used...... e.g. the ability to serve a large number of people coffee quickly and steam litres of milk fast.

30 shots per day ain't exactly pushing it....when testing a machine I am often pulling up to 40 or 50 shots per day or more and they don't seem to fall apart....costs me a lot in wasted coffee though! In fact I just checked and for a 2 week test of a machine I tend to roast up at least 5 Kg of coffee. Even at wholesale price it costs me over £60


----------

